# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دانشجو کنکوری ها

## Little_girl

سلام 
راستش نمیدونم زدن این تاپیک کار درستی هست یا نه اما میخوام ازتون راهنمایی بخوام.
من دانشجوی یه رشته ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور هستم و تمام تلاشم رو کردم که کمترین واحد و شبیه ترین درسا  رو به کنکور بردارم و از طرفی فشار خانواده روی من هست که حتما باید نمره ی خوبی کسب کنم وگرنه اجازه کنکور دادن و مرخصی برای ترم بعد رو ندارم.
از طرفیم مجبورم روزی یه ساعت اینا تایم بذارم به خواهر کوچیک ترم درس بدم چون پدر و مادر شاغل دارم.
از آذر ماه هم شروع کردم به خوندن کنکور.
تو انجمن هم خیلی دیدم گفتن که در کنار شاغل بودن و دانشجو بودن دارید برای کنکور میخونید.
سوال من ازتون اینه که چجوری همه چی رو هندل میکنید و شرایطتون چیه و چجوری برنامه ریزی کردید که به کارهاتون برسید و کلا چیکار میکنید؟
ممنون میشم اونایی که شرایط مشابهی دارم بگن تا من بتونم ازشون الگو بگیرم.
متشکرم.

----------


## کالکانئوس

من شاغل نیستم ولی متاهلم همینو باعث میشه وقت زیادی رو صرف کارای منزل کنم ولی بعد از کلی آزمون و خطا دیدم برای اینکه تحت هر شرایطی هر روز بتونم حداقل مطالعه رو داشته باشم‌، باید صبح زود استارت بزنم.اگه بتونی ساعت ۶ بیدار شی تا ۶/۳۰ استارت بزنی خیلی خوب میشه اگه زودتر هم بتونی که عالیه.
برای امتحانت هم نذار درسات انباشته بشه اگه روزی نیم ساعت یک ساعت واسه دانشگاه بخونی برای امتحانت اذیت نمیشی.
ولی یه تجربه بزرگی که دارم اینه که وقتی چند تا کار رو باید مدیریت کنی اگه نتونی درست از پسش بر بیای یا هر دو تا رو ول میکنی یا هر دوتا رو شدیدا خراب میکنی پس هرکاری میکنی نذار استرس بهت غلبه کنه و نتونی بخونی.شده روزی دو سه ساعت هم بخون ولی رها نکن.
با خودت بگو هرکسی قطعا مشکلاتی داره در طول خوندن یکی شاغله یکی خونشون شلوغه یکی امکانات کافی نداره یکی مشکلات خانوادگی داره و... بگو مشکل من هم یکی تدریس به خواهرمه یکی هم درسای دانشگاه.میخوام بهت بگم هرچقدر مشکل داری اونقدری نیست که باعث بشه به هدفت نرسی چون قراره مرخصی بگیره روزای طلایی رو پس هر چقدر که این روزا بخونی تو اون روزا که مرخصی داری حال بهتری داری.
شده روزی یک ساعت بخونی بخون ولی ول نکن.
انشالله موفق باشی

----------


## Little_girl

> من شاغل نیستم ولی متاهلم همینو باعث میشه وقت زیادی رو صرف کارای منزل کنم ولی بعد از کلی آزمون و خطا دیدم برای اینکه تحت هر شرایطی هر روز بتونم حداقل مطالعه رو داشته باشم‌، باید صبح زود استارت بزنم.اگه بتونی ساعت ۶ بیدار شی تا ۶/۳۰ استارت بزنی خیلی خوب میشه اگه زودتر هم بتونی که عالیه.
> برای امتحانت هم نذار درسات انباشته بشه اگه روزی نیم ساعت یک ساعت واسه دانشگاه بخونی برای امتحانت اذیت نمیشی.
> ولی یه تجربه بزرگی که دارم اینه که وقتی چند تا کار رو باید مدیریت کنی اگه نتونی درست از پسش بر بیای یا هر دو تا رو ول میکنی یا هر دوتا رو شدیدا خراب میکنی پس هرکاری میکنی نذار استرس بهت غلبه کنه و نتونی بخونی.شده روزی دو سه ساعت هم بخون ولی رها نکن.
> با خودت بگو هرکسی قطعا مشکلاتی داره در طول خوندن یکی شاغله یکی خونشون شلوغه یکی امکانات کافی نداره یکی مشکلات خانوادگی داره و... بگو مشکل من هم یکی تدریس به خواهرمه یکی هم درسای دانشگاه.میخوام بهت بگم هرچقدر مشکل داری اونقدری نیست که باعث بشه به هدفت نرسی چون قراره مرخصی بگیره روزای طلایی رو پس هر چقدر که این روزا بخونی تو اون روزا که مرخصی داری حال بهتری داری.
> شده روزی یک ساعت بخونی بخون ولی ول نکن.
> انشالله موفق باشی


خیلی ممنونم ازتون لطف کردید راهنمایی کردید به این دید بهش نگاه نکرده بودم .
خیلی ممنونم امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشید.

----------


## Dream come true

روزی فرضا دو ساعت واسه درس دانشگاه یک ساعتم واسه کمک به خواهرتون ماکسیمم میشه 3 ساعت. کل تایم روزتون اینجوری که متوجه شدم خالی هست که میشه 12 ساعت مفید خوندن 3ساعتشم کم کنید میشه 9ساعت درس خوندن واسه کنکور اگر اینو میخونی و دنبال راهکاری واسه بیشتر خوندن که اوکی هست ولی اگه داری کمتر میخونی و دنبال راهکاری متوجه باش که دانشگاه رو واسه تنبلی کردن بهونه کردی

اگر 9ساعتت میخونی یه راهکار هس ولی بدآموزی داره دانشگاه بیخیال شو فقط سرکلاسا حاضری بزن درس کنکورت بخون برای امتحانا چن نفر پیدا کن تقلب کنید تا این مدت بگذره مرخصی بگیری :Yahoo (4): 
هر چند به نظرم همون خانواده هم ببینن داری همه تلاشت واسه کنکور میذاری بعید میدونم مخالفت کنن با زیاد جدی نگرفتن دانشگاهت و تمرکز بیشتز روی کنکورت.به نظرم بیشتر ترسشون از اینه که کنکور قبول نشی همین رشته رو هم از دست بدی که با زیاد خوندن میتونی خودت بهشون ثابت کنی و این فشارا از روت برداشته شه

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Little_girl

> روزی فرضا دو ساعت واسه درس دانشگاه یک ساعتم واسه کمک به خواهرتون ماکسیمم میشه 3 ساعت. کل تایم روزتون اینجوری که متوجه شدم خالی هست که میشه 12 ساعت مفید خوندن 3ساعتشم کم کنید میشه 9ساعت درس خوندن واسه کنکور اگر اینو میخونی و دنبال راهکاری واسه بیشتر خوندن که اوکی هست ولی اگه داری کمتر میخونی و دنبال راهکاری متوجه باش که دانشگاه رو واسه تنبلی کردن بهونه کردی
> 
> اگر 9ساعتت میخونی یه راهکار هس ولی بدآموزی داره دانشگاه بیخیال شو فقط سرکلاسا حاضری بزن درس کنکورت بخون برای امتحانا چن نفر پیدا کن تقلب کنید تا این مدت بگذره مرخصی بگیری
> هر چند به نظرم همون خانواده هم ببینن داری همه تلاشت واسه کنکور میذاری بعید میدونم مخالفت کنن با زیاد جدی نگرفتن دانشگاهت و تمرکز بیشتز روی کنکورت.به نظرم بیشتر ترسشون از اینه که کنکور قبول نشی همین رشته رو هم از دست بدی که با زیاد خوندن میتونی خودت بهشون ثابت کنی و این فشارا از روت برداشته شه
> 
> امیدوارم موفق باشی


ممنونم ازتون 
سر کلاسا هم من درسای عمومی رو میخونم 
ولی روزی یکی دو ساعتو مجبورم بذارم برای درس دانشگاه 
چون خانواده روشن فکری ندارم اصن میگن بخون تطبیق میزنی بعدا :Yahoo (77): 
متاسفانه خیلیا اومدن تو امتیاز گفتن نمیتونی نخون و اینا نمیدونم چرا 
بازم ممنونم ازتون و حرفای امید بخشتون

----------


## fateme18

> ممنونم ازتون 
> سر کلاسا هم من درسای عمومی رو میخونم 
> ولی روزی یکی دو ساعتو مجبورم بذارم برای درس دانشگاه 
> چون خانواده روشن فکری ندارم اصن میگن بخون تطبیق میزنی بعدا
> متاسفانه خیلیا اومدن تو امتیاز گفتن نمیتونی نخون و اینا نمیدونم چرا 
> بازم ممنونم ازتون و حرفای امید بخشتون


عزیزم شرایطت خیلی خوبه نسبت به من. من یه بچه کوچیک دارم وکلا روزی ۲.۳ ساعت بیشتر نمیرسم بخونم و کم کم دارم نا امید میشم

----------


## Little_girl

> عزیزم شرایطت خیلی خوبه نسبت به من. من یه بچه کوچیک دارم وکلا روزی ۲.۳ ساعت بیشتر نمیرسم بخونم و کم کم دارم نا امید میشم


نا امید نشو منم خواهرم کوچیکه یه مقداری از کارای خونه هم باید انجام بدم 
میدونم سخته و احتمالا شرایط سخت تری داری نسبت به من و مسئولیت یه خانواده روی دوشته ولی کم نیار 
یه جا خوندم نوشته بود اونایی که تو شرایط غیر عادی به موفقیت میرسن قدر موفقیتشون رو بیشتر میدونن و بیشتر می‌درخشن
یه نمونه رو خودم مصاحبه شو دیده بودم با دو تا بچه کلاس دومی و تو شهر غریب شوهرش هم ماموریت تو سن ۳۲ سالگی فک کنم داروسازی شهر خودش رو آورده بود 
میگفت کارای بچه ها و خونه رو سریع میکردم و بعد سرگرمشون میکردم با یه چیزی و می‌نشستم درس میخوندم روزی ۷ ساعت میگفت درمی‌آوردم از روزم از آذر هم شروع کرده بود 
پس کم نیار دختر من خودم پوکیده ام زیر این همه فشار ولی اگه کم بیاریم هم خیلی بده 
نمیدونم چیکار کنم نا امیدی بهم غلبه نکنه

----------


## Carolin

> من شاغل نیستم ولی متاهلم همینو باعث میشه وقت زیادی رو صرف کارای منزل کنم ولی بعد از کلی آزمون و خطا دیدم برای اینکه تحت هر شرایطی هر روز بتونم حداقل مطالعه رو داشته باشم‌، باید صبح زود استارت بزنم.اگه بتونی ساعت ۶ بیدار شی تا ۶/۳۰ استارت بزنی خیلی خوب میشه اگه زودتر هم بتونی که عالیه.
> برای امتحانت هم نذار درسات انباشته بشه اگه روزی نیم ساعت یک ساعت واسه دانشگاه بخونی برای امتحانت اذیت نمیشی.
> ولی یه تجربه بزرگی که دارم اینه که وقتی چند تا کار رو باید مدیریت کنی اگه نتونی درست از پسش بر بیای یا هر دو تا رو ول میکنی یا هر دوتا رو شدیدا خراب میکنی پس هرکاری میکنی نذار استرس بهت غلبه کنه و نتونی بخونی.شده روزی دو سه ساعت هم بخون ولی رها نکن.
> با خودت بگو هرکسی قطعا مشکلاتی داره در طول خوندن یکی شاغله یکی خونشون شلوغه یکی امکانات کافی نداره یکی مشکلات خانوادگی داره و... بگو مشکل من هم یکی تدریس به خواهرمه یکی هم درسای دانشگاه.میخوام بهت بگم هرچقدر مشکل داری اونقدری نیست که باعث بشه به هدفت نرسی چون قراره مرخصی بگیره روزای طلایی رو پس هر چقدر که این روزا بخونی تو اون روزا که مرخصی داری حال بهتری داری.
> شده روزی یک ساعت بخونی بخون ولی ول نکن.
> انشالله موفق باشی


شما که تا کالکانئوس اومدید یک ذره دیگه هم بیاید به اسفنوئید هم میرسید

----------


## Little_girl

> شما که تا کالکانئوس اومدید یک ذره دیگه هم بیاید به اسفنوئید هم میرسید


خانم دکتر شما راهنمایی ای دارید ؟
اگه میشه نظری دارید راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Little_girl

آپ

----------


## Bossbaby

سلام عزیزم،خب فک کنم همه خوابن تو انجمن :Yahoo (9): 
ببین منم پشت کنکور بودم بالاجبار دارم ی رشته ای که دوست ندارم و به طور کاملا مخفیانه و جیمز باندی باز برای کنکور میخونم  :Yahoo (16): فقط طبق تجربه ای که بدست آوردم فهمیدم هیچ شرایط ایده آلی وجود نداره و باید تو هر وقتی که پیش میاد حتی شده هفت هشت دیقه برای کنکور وقت گذاشت و به مغز فرمان داد آقا این اول و آخرین سریه که باید فلان مطلب یاد بگیری..چون اگه وعده بدی که بازم مرور میکنم و وقت هست اصلا مغز به بازده صد درصد خودش نمی‌رسه..البته بدون ایجاد استرس 
واقعا هم درکت میکنم چون خودم مبتلا به همین قضیه ام.ولی راز پیروزی استفاده صد در صدی از زمان بدون کمالگرایی و ایده آل گرایه صرفه..
به امید درخششت عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام عزیزم،خب فک کنم همه خوابن تو انجمن
> ببین منم پشت کنکور بودم بالاجبار دارم ی رشته ای که دوست ندارم و به طور کاملا مخفیانه و جیمز باندی باز برای کنکور میخونم فقط طبق تجربه ای که بدست آوردم فهمیدم هیچ شرایط ایده آلی وجود نداره و باید تو هر وقتی که پیش میاد حتی شده هفت هشت دیقه برای کنکور وقت گذاشت و به مغز فرمان داد آقا این اول و آخرین سریه که باید فلان مطلب یاد بگیری..چون اگه وعده بدی که بازم مرور میکنم و وقت هست اصلا مغز به بازده صد درصد خودش نمی‌رسه..البته بدون ایجاد استرس 
> واقعا هم درکت میکنم چون خودم مبتلا به همین قضیه ام.ولی راز پیروزی استفاده صد در صدی از زمان بدون کمالگرایی و ایده آل گرایه صرفه..
> به امید درخششت عزیزم


خیلی ممنونم ازتون. 
فک کنم چون کسی منو تو انجمن نمیشناسه توجه نمیکنه :Yahoo (2): 
اینکه یکی تو شرایط مشابه هست و درک میکنه باعث دلگرمیه.
امیدوارم موفق باشید 
بازم ممنونم که کمکم کردید. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام 
> راستش نمیدونم زدن این تاپیک کار درستی هست یا نه اما میخوام ازتون راهنمایی بخوام.
> من دانشجوی یه رشته ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور هستم و تمام تلاشم رو کردم که کمترین واحد و شبیه ترین درسا  رو به کنکور بردارم و از طرفی فشار خانواده روی من هست که حتما باید نمره ی خوبی کسب کنم وگرنه اجازه کنکور دادن و مرخصی برای ترم بعد رو ندارم.
> از طرفیم مجبورم روزی یه ساعت اینا تایم بذارم به خواهر کوچیک ترم درس بدم چون پدر و مادر شاغل دارم.
> از آذر ماه هم شروع کردم به خوندن کنکور.
> تو انجمن هم خیلی دیدم گفتن که در کنار شاغل بودن و دانشجو بودن دارید برای کنکور میخونید.
> سوال من ازتون اینه که چجوری همه چی رو هندل میکنید و شرایطتون چیه و چجوری برنامه ریزی کردید که به کارهاتون برسید و کلا چیکار میکنید؟
> ممنون میشم اونایی که شرایط مشابهی دارم بگن تا من بتونم ازشون الگو بگیرم.
> متشکرم.


اگه واقعا به رشته ای که مشغول تحصیلی علاقه نداری و هدف داری واسه کنکور 
 نیازی نیست برای امتحانات خودتو خسته کنی و اصلا خانواده رو فاکتور بگیر اگر بازم خیلی پیگیرن به خانواده نمرات فیک نشون بده :Yahoo (4):  اره :Yahoo (4): 
یه برنامه ریزی خوب مطابق با تایم هایی ک در اختیارته انجام بده 
تمام تلاشتو کن و تمرکزتو بزار رو کنکور اونم در این شرایط مجازی که اتفاقا راحت تره واست!
مطمئن باش تو شرایط سخت و با هدفمند بودن میتونی موفق شی!

----------


## Little_girl

> اگه واقعا به رشته ای که مشغول تحصیلی علاقه نداری و هدف داری واسه کنکور 
>  نیازی نیست برای امتحانات خودتو خسته کنی و اصلا خانواده رو فاکتور بگیر اگر بازم خیلی پیگیرن به خانواده نمرات فیک نشون بده اره
> یه برنامه ریزی خوب مطابق با تایم هایی ک در اختیارته انجام بده 
> تمام تلاشتو کن و تمرکزتو بزار رو کنکور اونم در این شرایط مجازی که اتفاقا راحت تره واست!
> مطمئن باش تو شرایط سخت و با هدفمند بودن میتونی موفق شی!


ممنونم ازتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> ممنونم ازتون


فدات 
موفق باشی ♥︎

----------


## Carolin

> خانم دکتر شما راهنمایی ای دارید ؟
> اگه میشه نظری دارید راهنمایی کنید.


تجربیات من با روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه نات اُنلی بدردتون نمیخوره بات آل سو براتون مضر هم هست  :Y (518): (لطفا تقاضا نکنید حتی شما دوست عزیز :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## Arezou9520

UP

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام 
> راستش نمیدونم زدن این تاپیک کار درستی هست یا نه اما میخوام ازتون راهنمایی بخوام.
> من دانشجوی یه رشته ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور هستم و تمام تلاشم رو کردم که کمترین واحد و شبیه ترین درسا  رو به کنکور بردارم و از طرفی فشار خانواده روی من هست که حتما باید نمره ی خوبی کسب کنم وگرنه اجازه کنکور دادن و مرخصی برای ترم بعد رو ندارم.
> از طرفیم مجبورم روزی یه ساعت اینا تایم بذارم به خواهر کوچیک ترم درس بدم چون پدر و مادر شاغل دارم.
> از آذر ماه هم شروع کردم به خوندن کنکور.
> تو انجمن هم خیلی دیدم گفتن که در کنار شاغل بودن و دانشجو بودن دارید برای کنکور میخونید.
> سوال من ازتون اینه که چجوری همه چی رو هندل میکنید و شرایطتون چیه و چجوری برنامه ریزی کردید که به کارهاتون برسید و کلا چیکار میکنید؟
> ممنون میشم اونایی که شرایط مشابهی دارم بگن تا من بتونم ازشون الگو بگیرم.
> متشکرم.


سلام
امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه.
ببین واقعا خودت صبرت کمه  وگرنه اصلا اینایی که گفتی مشکل نیستن مطمئن  مطمئن باش یه روزی میرسه که خودت هم پی بهش میبری که اینا بهونه الکی بوده . 
خیلی افرادی دیدم که شرایطشون بدتر از تو بوده ولی تونستن بخونن .
همیشه بدون کسی هست که شرایطش و حالش از تو هم بدتره .(شاید فکر کنی حرفم شعاره ولی از نزدیک دیدم و واقعا  تحسینشون میکنم که تونستن با وجود سختی ها موفق بشن.)
مطمئن باش وقتی به این درک برسی که تنها راه موفق شدنت درس خوندنه و واقعا بهش نیاز داری خودت تلاش میکنی که مشکلاتتو حل کنی .

----------


## Little_girl

> تجربیات من با روزی 4 ساعت مطالعه نات اُنلی بدردتون نمیخوره بات آل سو براتون مضر هم هست (لطفا تقاضا نکنید حتی شما دوست عزیز)


در حد فهم من حقیر صحبت کنید که متوجه بشم کتابای پزشکی رو نخوندم ممنون

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام
> امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه.
> ببین واقعا خودت صبرت کمه  وگرنه اصلا اینایی که گفتی مشکل نیستن مطمئن  مطمئن باش یه روزی میرسه که خودت هم پی بهش میبری که اینا بهونه الکی بوده . 
> خیلی افرادی دیدم که شرایطشون بدتر از تو بوده ولی تونستن بخونن .
> همیشه بدون کسی هست که شرایطش و حالش از تو هم بدتره .(شاید فکر کنی حرفم شعاره ولی از نزدیک دیدم و واقعا  تحسینشون میکنم که تونستن با وجود سختی ها موفق بشن.)
> مطمئن باش وقتی به این درک برسی که تنها راه موفق شدنت درس خوندنه و واقعا بهش نیاز داری خودت تلاش میکنی که مشکلاتتو حل کنی .


ممنونم از راهنماییتون دوست عزیز
تلاشمو میکنم
امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشید 
خیلی از سوالاتم رو پاسخ دادی و از راهنمایی هاتون استفاده کردم 
ممنونم
امیدوارم روزی همراه با اهدافتون قدم بردارید.
روز خوش. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Carolin

> در حد فهم من حقیر صحبت کنید که متوجه بشم کتابای پزشکی رو نخوندم ممنون


حقیر چیه عزیزم. شما تک مکانیک قلب تصادفیمی  :Yahoo (90): 

not only ....but also .....folan
از اصطلاحات کتاب درسیه زبان هستش

----------


## Little_girl

> حقیر چیه عزیزم. شما تک مکانیک قلب تصادفیمی 
> 
> not only ....but also .....folan
> از اصطلاحات کتاب درسیه زبان هستش


ممنونم

----------


## Little_girl

> UP


شما هم دانشجویی؟

----------


## Arezou9520

> شما هم دانشجویی؟


YES :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Little_girl

آپ
گفتم حرفایی که زده شد شاید به درد ورودی بهمنا بخوره 

اگه بود کسی تو این شرایط بگه تجربه خودمم بگم.

----------


## GrandArcanist

[QUOTE=Little_girl;1758382]سلام 
راستش نمیدونم زدن این تاپیک کار درستی هست یا نه اما میخوام ازتون راهنمایی بخوام.
من دانشجوی یه رشته ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور هستم و تمام تلاشم رو کردم که کمترین واحد و شبیه ترین درسا  رو به کنکور بردارم و از طرفی فشار خانواده روی من هست که حتما باید نمره ی خوبی کسب کنم وگرنه اجازه کنکور دادن و مرخصی برای ترم بعد رو ندارم.
از طرفیم مجبورم روزی یه ساعت اینا تایم بذارم به خواهر کوچیک ترم درس بدم چون پدر و مادر شاغل دارم.
از آذر ماه هم شروع کردم به خوندن کنکور.
تو انجمن هم خیلی دیدم گفتن که در کنار شاغل بودن و دانشجو بودن دارید برای کنکور میخونید.
سوال من ازتون اینه که چجوری همه چی رو هندل میکنید و شرایطتون چیه و چجوری برنامه ریزی کردید که به کارهاتون برسید و کلا چیکار میکنید؟
ممنون میشم اونایی که شرایط مشابهی دارم بگن تا من بتونم ازشون الگو بگیرم.
متشکرم.


از 7پاشو برو دانشگاه برو کتابخونه بخون وقت کلاس برو کلاس تموم شد برو کتابخونه تا وقتی در دانشگاه رو بستن من خودم اینطوری می‌کنم
14واحد دارم
زورمم کردن رفتم ثبت نام دانشگامم دوست ندارم میخام برم سراسری:/
پ.ن:ریاضیم مهندسی برق

----------


## Little_girl

[QUOTE=GrandArcanist;1816240]


> سلام 
> راستش نمیدونم زدن این تاپیک کار درستی هست یا نه اما میخوام ازتون راهنمایی بخوام.
> من دانشجوی یه رشته ای توی دانشگاه پیام نور هستم و تمام تلاشم رو کردم که کمترین واحد و شبیه ترین درسا  رو به کنکور بردارم و از طرفی فشار خانواده روی من هست که حتما باید نمره ی خوبی کسب کنم وگرنه اجازه کنکور دادن و مرخصی برای ترم بعد رو ندارم.
> از طرفیم مجبورم روزی یه ساعت اینا تایم بذارم به خواهر کوچیک ترم درس بدم چون پدر و مادر شاغل دارم.
> از آذر ماه هم شروع کردم به خوندن کنکور.
> تو انجمن هم خیلی دیدم گفتن که در کنار شاغل بودن و دانشجو بودن دارید برای کنکور میخونید.
> سوال من ازتون اینه که چجوری همه چی رو هندل میکنید و شرایطتون چیه و چجوری برنامه ریزی کردید که به کارهاتون برسید و کلا چیکار میکنید؟
> ممنون میشم اونایی که شرایط مشابهی دارم بگن تا من بتونم ازشون الگو بگیرم.
> متشکرم.
> ...


آخییی این مال پارساله 
نشد درس بخونم حقیقتا خیلی خیلی مشکلات پیش اومد 


اما الان جایی که هستم رو قبول کردم فقط همین

----------


## Biomedical Eng

[QUOTE=Little_girl;1816478]


> آخییی این مال پارساله 
> نشد درس بخونم حقیقتا خیلی خیلی مشکلات پیش اومد 
> 
> 
> اما الان جایی که هستم رو قبول کردم فقط همین


منم مثل شما بودم ولی جایی ک هستم رو هرگز قبول نمیکنم چون میدونم هم استعدادم بالاست و هم لیاقتم.
جتی زندان افتادنمم مانعم نمیشه

----------


## GrandArcanist

سلام اگر واقعا دوست ندارید تلاش کنید برا دانشگاه بهتر اگرم نه که امیدوارم از همینجا موفق بشید👌

----------


## Aurora03

> سلام اگر واقعا دوست ندارید تلاش کنید برا دانشگاه بهتر اگرم نه که امیدوارم از همینجا موفق بشید


سلام . ببخشید شما تو کدوم دانشگاه درس می خونید ؟ من هم مهندسی صنایع میخونم اما رشته و دانشگاهم رو دوست ندارم .خانواده ام میگن خوبه و ادامه بده اما واقعا نمی تونم تحمل کنم بعد از اینکه وارد این رشته شدم فهمیدم نه به درس هاش و نه به آینده ی شغلیش هیچ علاقه ای ندارم. به من ۱۶ واحد دادن و اگه بخوام ترمیم معدل کنم زمان یکی از امتحان هام با امتحان دانشگاهم تداخل پیدا میکنه. شما هم ترمیم معدل می کنید؟

----------


## elsaa2002

[QUOTE=Biomedical Eng;1816493]


> منم مثل شما بودم ولی جایی ک هستم رو هرگز قبول نمیکنم چون میدونم هم استعدادم بالاست و هم لیاقتم.
> جتی زندان افتادنمم مانعم نمیشه


میشه بگی چرا افتادی زندان؟

----------


## Little_girl

[QUOTE=elsaa2002;1816742]


> میشه بگی چرا افتادی زندان؟


این پیام من نیست پیام اون دوست عزیزه درست نقل قول نگرفته رو پیام من افتاده ایشون رو تگ کنید

----------


## elsaa2002

[QUOTE=Little_girl;1816766]


> این پیام من نیست پیام اون دوست عزیزه درست نقل قول نگرفته رو پیام من افتاده ایشون رو تگ کنید


منظورم ایشون بود ببخشید

----------

